# Sony MDR-EX35LP VS Creative EP-630 VS Soundmagic PL-30



## Insomnia (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

Ive decided to cut short my budget to 1k for IEM from 3k, so it all comes down to these:

1. Sony MDR-EX35LP
2. Creative EP-630
3. Soundmagic PL-30

I like deep bass, what would you prefer?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2011)

EX35LP is replaced with EX50LP which is better. PL-30 is better than EX50LP but has comparatively poor build quality. If you can maintain them well, go for it. And just stay away from EP-630.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 17, 2011)

For your sound preference, I would suggest you to spend 200 more and get Meelectronics M6. Thats the best you can get for the price at 1200.
However if you cannot spend more, then for consider pl11 or pl21, which are cheaper than pl30 since pl30 isnt for bassy requirements. Thats its weakness.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jun 17, 2011)

Soundmagic PL 30 > Sony EX35LP . 

But be careful about the build .


----------



## Insomnia (Jun 18, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> For your sound preference, I would suggest you to spend 200 more and get Meelectronics M6. Thats the best you can get for the price at 1200.
> However if you cannot spend more, then for consider pl11 or pl21, which are cheaper than pl30 since pl30 isnt for bassy requirements. Thats its weakness.



Thank you teejay.

You said m6 cost 1.2k, where can i buy it online at that price? lynx-india sells it at 1370+tax+shipping


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 18, 2011)

here you go.
*www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=21&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80

You can choose the black color as well.
If you can pick it up from their shop in delhi that would save on shipping cost too.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 18, 2011)

How about Alpha for deep bass?? Mp4nation  is offering preorder for $9.5


----------



## Insomnia (Jun 19, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> here you go.
> *www.mediahome.in/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=21&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=80
> 
> You can choose the black color as well.
> If you can pick it up from their shop in delhi that would save on shipping cost too.



Thank you so much guys

Ive zeroed to M6, teejay just want to know methods of payment in mediahome.in, i emailed them but got no reply..may be you could help me

Thanks


----------

